# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 28, 2017)

I’ve finished up my coverage of the new Canon EOS 6D Mark II, and my findings are now live.


Text Review: http://bit.ly/6DIIDA
Video Review: http://bit.ly/6DMarkiiDA
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/6DMK2ig

Quick summary: a good camera that could/should have been a better camera.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's a few that I've shared to social media taken with the 6DII



Creeping In (Canon EOS 6D Mark II) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



To New Friends by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



When the Light Beckons by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Spun Gold by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Famateur (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you, Dustin, for your thorough and reasonable reviews. I've enjoyed your posts on this site for years, and it's been neat to see your reviews get better and more polished as you go. Well done.

As for the 6DII, this is mostly the camera I hoped Canon would produce. I really just wanted a full-frame version of my 70D, and it's even better than that.

Still, there are a couple of palpable disappointments for me. The AF point spread is the main letdown for me, but live view focusing is so good, that if a composition requires it, I have no qualms about using it when the AF points aren't wide enough (do it all the time with the 70D whose diamond-shaped spread also leaves me hanging at the one-third intersections).

Dynamic range is the other disappointment -- not because it's the be-all, end-all spec. It hasn't really held me back with the 70D, so it's nothing to fuss about with the 6DII (for me), though I will gladly take as much as I can get. The disappointment is really more about expecting something with the on-chip ADC, like the 80D, SL2 and 5DIV...and getting older, off-chip conversion. Oh well. Your review sets the context well.

I especially appreciate your dynamic range side-by-side comparisons. It's really helpful to know that if I want to preserve details in the sky, it'll be better to push my histogram to the right as it would seem cleaner to recover highlights than to boost shadows.

Hopefully, the price will come down around $1,600-$1,700 USD in the next year or so. If it does, I'm in. 

Thanks again, and keep up the great work!


----------



## Isaacheus (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the review Dustin; I think you hit the right balance of pros and cons in that it's not a _bad_ camera, just not as good as I suspect many people were expecting/hoping for.
When I saw the 5dmk4 specs, I did get a bit worried that canon hadn't upped the game enough to give the 6dmk2 a good shot, and it looks like this is the case. 

This review coming from someone who uses Canon cameras and has had some time with this one really cements that this isn't worth upgrading from a 6d to. My question is though, if your 6d failed, would you go with a 6dmk2, or would you put your money into another camera? (Canon or otherwise)


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2017)

Isaacheus said:


> Thanks for the review Dustin; I think you hit the right balance of pros and cons in that it's not a _bad_ camera, just not as good as I suspect many people were expecting/hoping for.
> When I saw the 5dmk4 specs, I did get a bit worried that canon hadn't upped the game enough to give the 6dmk2 a good shot, and it looks like this is the case.
> 
> This review coming from someone who uses Canon cameras and has had some time with this one really cements that this isn't worth upgrading from a 6d to. My question is though, if your 6d failed, would you go with a 6dmk2, or would you put your money into another camera? (Canon or otherwise)



Allow me to add my perspective.....

At work I have a 6D. The 6D2 is not worth the upgrade (for me). If the 6D failed, I would replace it with a 6D2.

At home, the 6D2 was definitely worth the upgrade from a crop camera...

NOTE: Work cameras stay at work, and can only be used for work... they are under my control, but I do not own them. Cameras (other than work cameras) are not allowed on site and photography without permission leads to confiscated cameras.

To my mind, the 6D2 is a good camera at a reasonable price. It could have been better, it could have been worse....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Isaacheus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review Dustin; I think you hit the right balance of pros and cons in that it's not a _bad_ camera, just not as good as I suspect many people were expecting/hoping for.
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2017)

Isaacheus said:


> Thanks for the review Dustin; I think you hit the right balance of pros and cons in that it's not a _bad_ camera, just not as good as I suspect many people were expecting/hoping for.
> When I saw the 5dmk4 specs, I did get a bit worried that canon hadn't upped the game enough to give the 6dmk2 a good shot, and it looks like this is the case.
> 
> This review coming from someone who uses Canon cameras and has had some time with this one really cements that this isn't worth upgrading from a 6d to. My question is though, if your 6d failed, would you go with a 6dmk2, or would you put your money into another camera? (Canon or otherwise)



I suspect that I would probably buy another 5D Mark IV, actually, and I'm also considering a Sony a7RII in that I use the 6D a lot for my manual glass (EG-S matte screen), and the a7R II is a better platform yet for MF glass.


----------



## Famateur (Sep 29, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> At home, the 6D2 was definitely worth the upgrade from a crop camera...



This is just what I needed to hear.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2017)

Famateur said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > At home, the 6D2 was definitely worth the upgrade from a crop camera...
> ...



Low light improvement over crop is FANTASTIC.

I was able to use AF by moonlight.....

In normal light levels, the 7D2 AF system is way better.... more points, better spread, and more configureable

I like the tilt swivel screen....

The WiFi interface is not what it should be.... needs better integration with a phone or tablet app....

I would have preferred 4K, but the IS 2K is great!

I REALLY like the time lapse functionality.... in fact, tomorrow night will see me in the middle of Algonquin Park, shooting a stars time lapse....


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 29, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> At home, the 6D2 was definitely worth the upgrade from a crop camera...
> 
> ...
> 
> To my mind, the 6D2 is a good camera at a reasonable price. It could have been better, it could have been worse....



I'm in agreement. I upgraded from a 6D to the 6D2 and I'm very satisfied. The mark II checks all the boxes that were holding me back on the original, namely AI Servo, subject tracking. The new focus system is far superior. The sensor of the mark I was never holding me back.


----------



## Isaacheus (Sep 29, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Isaacheus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review Dustin; I think you hit the right balance of pros and cons in that it's not a _bad_ camera, just not as good as I suspect many people were expecting/hoping for.
> ...



Thanks, good to hear from someone with experience of both, but also the original 6d. You mentioned that the battery life on the 6dmk2 was improved, which is great, how many shots do you get with the 5dmk4 in comparison?


----------



## Famateur (Sep 30, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Okay -- now you're seriously testing my resolve to wait until the price comes down. ;D


----------



## stevelee (Sep 30, 2017)

I picked up my 6D2 this afternoon. The salesman had told me that he had never seen the STM lens, so we unboxed it in the store. He put the battery from his 6D in, and we both took a few shots in the store. He was much impressed by the autofocus. 

Back home I put the battery in to charge for a while, and then I tried out a few things. I shot video of the ceiling fan at both 30 and 60fps and then turned on the TV and shot some video of it. I went outside about 11:30 mainly to let the GPS find enough satellites. I set the autoexposure to allow up to ISO 40000 and photographed the neighborhood and some bushes handheld by just the stray light. Tomorrow I’ll see if I learned anything from the experience when I import the pictures on to the computer. 

I put the camera battery back on to charge while I sleep tonight. I may take the camera to a college football game tomorrow and try some video fron the stands. I will report anything that seems of interest, and maybe a photo ot two.


----------



## candyman (Sep 30, 2017)

Since July 28 I have shot a few (or more) photos with the 6D MK II
In most aspects it is a good upgrade from the 6D (perviously owned). And though some reviewers claim that it is less interesting for 6D owners to upgrade....I disagree.
Dustin already mentioned those aspects


It is fair to say, and Dustin mentioned them, from practical use that there are aspects that could be better.
Though I thought the early reports about less dynamic range would not bother me, it does while using the camera. I noticed that while shooting inside a trainstation. Even little shadowlifting is causing a sort of banding. Not pleasing at all.
It is really a challenge choosing the right moment (natural lighting), composition (incl. angle) and exposure. Far more than using the 6D.


Don Haines is right about the Wifi. I struggle whith connections to a Surface tablet and Samsung s7 mobile. Some 6D MK II users may not experience connections problems but in my opinion it should be like plug'n play for all.


And, it is something I haven't read a lot about....the quality of the body. Yes, it is less than the 6D and feels like a rebel camera. The buttons on the back really feel like plastic and (now and then) even click when pressing them. The wheel on the back of the camera also feels less robust than with the 6D. They slightly redesigned it and I think it is more a rebel wheel.


I see myself using the 6D MK II more now than using my 5D MK III
The camera is smaller/lighter, takes my 100-400 II with ext 1.4 better at f/8, having the vari-angle touch screen is a huge plus.
If a 5D MK IV successor would include the vari-angle touch screen.....I would sell the 6D MK II instantly.
Vari-angle screen is now the feature (and maybe size and weight) in the entry level FF that may convince 5D owners to buy it as a second camera. Previously is was the 6D sensor compared to the 5D MK III sensor.
If that's enough, it is up to 5D owners. But if a 5D MKIV successor would include the vari-angle touch screen I would not buy the 6D MKII as a second camera. If Canon would include 5D owners to buy the 6D future series as second camera, they have to come up with better features and most likely the sensor.
Or maybe it is just a very small group of 5D owners buying a 6D series as second camera. It won't be a decision factor for Canon.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2017)

Add me to the list of people that would love the Vari-Angle screen on the 5D series.


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 1, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Add me to the list of people that would love the Vari-Angle screen on the 5D series.



I have a question in regards to this review Dustin. Was that your cat and why didn't you pat it? Haha. Otherwise great review! 

I got my 6DII at launch and have been thoroughly enjoying it. The only other bodies I've used besides a 6D are a 550D and M3/5 so I personally find the AF to be a huge step up from the 6D and I get many more keepers now. I also love being able to use and rely on outer focus points which I couldn't with the 6D. Surprisingly, I've found DPAF to be better at focusing in low light compared to my M5, although I do like how the M5 can continually focus without having to hold down the shutter button.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is a picture I took at 11:35 last night by the stray light coming off my front porch. 6D2, 24-105 STM at 73mm, auto focus and exposure, f/5.6, 1/40 sec. handheld, ISO 40,000. Before last night I had never shot anything close to that ISO. I used to push Tri-X to 800 sometimes, though. I did no noise reduction in Camera RAW or Photoshop. Presumably the camera did something even to the RAW file. I did try NR while in Camera RAW, and about 50 luminance setting the noise pretty much goes away. Clearly this is not a photo I would have tried with any of my previous equipment, certainly not everything auto and handheld. First the full frame reduced for posting here, and then a pixel peep crop, IOW, no resizing.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2017)

dlee13 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Add me to the list of people that would love the Vari-Angle screen on the 5D series.
> ...



LOL. I didn't want Max to hijack the episode!


----------



## Talys (Oct 7, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Here is a picture I took at 11:35 last night by the stray light coming off my front porch. 6D2, 24-105 STM at 73mm, auto focus and exposure, f/5.6, 1/40 sec. handheld, ISO 40,000. Before last night I had never shot anything close to that ISO. I used to push Tri-X to 800 sometimes, though. I did no noise reduction in Camera RAW or Photoshop. Presumably the camera did something even to the RAW file. I did try NR while in Camera RAW, and about 50 luminance setting the noise pretty much goes away. Clearly this is not a photo I would have tried with any of my previous equipment, certainly not everything auto and handheld. First the full frame reduced for posting here, and then a pixel peep crop, IOW, no resizing.



I think the 6DII is a low light champ. I'm not sure there is another $2000 camera that's as good as it, certainly not from Canon.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2017)

Talys said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture I took at 11:35 last night by the stray light coming off my front porch. 6D2, 24-105 STM at 73mm, auto focus and exposure, f/5.6, 1/40 sec. handheld, ISO 40,000. Before last night I had never shot anything close to that ISO. I used to push Tri-X to 800 sometimes, though. I did no noise reduction in Camera RAW or Photoshop. Presumably the camera did something even to the RAW file. I did try NR while in Camera RAW, and about 50 luminance setting the noise pretty much goes away. Clearly this is not a photo I would have tried with any of my previous equipment, certainly not everything auto and handheld. First the full frame reduced for posting here, and then a pixel peep crop, IOW, no resizing.
> ...



According to DxOMark 

https://www.dxomark.com/cameras/brand-canon-nikon-sony/launched-between-2002-and-2017/launch_price-from-0-to-45200-usd#hideAdvancedOptions=false&viewMode=list&yDataType=rankDxo

the Nikon D600, D610 and D750 are/were all around $2000 and have better low light iso than the 6D II, despite being much older designs.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

AlanF said:


> According to DxOMark
> 
> https://www.dxomark.com/cameras/brand-canon-nikon-sony/launched-between-2002-and-2017/launch_price-from-0-to-45200-usd#hideAdvancedOptions=false&viewMode=list&yDataType=rankDxo
> 
> the Nikon D600, D610 and D750 are/were all around $2000 and have better low light iso than the 6D II, despite being much older designs.



Hi Alan

Not sure where you got your figures from. Here are the readings from DxO's SNR graphs at 3200, 6400 and 12800 ISO (db):

6D mk II: 30, 27, 24
D600: 30, 27, 22
D610: 30, 27, 24
D750: 30, 27, 24

And to add a couple more:
6D: 29, 26, 23
d850: 29, 26, 23

So in terms of signal to noise ratio, the first four cameras are essentially equal. You make the point that they are older, but the D850 has slightly more noise at higher ISO, interestingly, pretty much the same as the original 6D (I acknowledge the much higher resolution of that camera).

The Nikons are slightly better than the 6D mk II in dynamic range at high ISOs (but the difference is less than at lower ISOs, where they are measurably better), but similar to the original 6D.

There is more to hi ISO performance than these measurements. I found the biggest difference between by 6D and 5D mkII, was the substantial reduction in banding in underexposed shadows.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2017)

Frodo said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > According to DxOMark
> ...



*Not sure where you got your figures from.*
From the link in my post. The penultimate column "Sports" tabulates the highest iso they think suitably usable.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> From the link in my post. The penultimate column "Sports" tabulates the highest iso they think suitably usable.



Hi Alan
I sense that the DXO measurements are quite robust and objective, but the derivation of their summary criteria is unclear and subjective, especially their overall score. This is why I go back to the actual measurements. Which in this case shows no real difference.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 6, 2017)

As always, great review Dustin!! 
6DII was really disappointing imo


----------

